

Deep Inside Taco Bell's Doritos Locos Taco - stevenj
http://www.fastcompany.com/3008346/deep-inside-taco-bells-doritos-locos-taco?

======
pat_punnu
That looks absolutely revolting.

It looks like when you bite it it would just shatter everywhere and all that
grim looking meat and cheese would slop down onto your hand.

